# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Mafya gibi Emlakcı

## anau

Frankfurtta yakın bir köyde emlakcılık yapan, şahıs zor durmudaki Türklere hem ev, hem para vadetmekte vede insanların hem parasını gasbetmekte hemde çok değersiz evleri 2 katına satmaktadır. Dinsiz olan bu şahıs haca gittiğini idea etmektdir. Milletin güvenini kazanmak ve daha çok dalavere çevrirmk için. Ama öyle dolandırıcı ağı kurmuşturki emlakcılığı bilmeyenleri perişan eder. ürneğin 150.000 euro değerindeki eve mühendisler (Gutachte) 300.000 euro değer biçiyor. Eve talip olan vatandaşa önce ön anlaşma imzalatıyor. Bu ön anlaşmada tamkredi (vollfinansierug) diyor. Yani % 10 giderler içinde diyor. Sonra ana anlaşma geldi, diyor ve yeni bir anlaşma imzalıyorsunuz. Bu sefer % 10 anlaşma dışında tutuluyor. yani haberiniz olmadan 30.000 euro ödüyorsunuz. Adam 150.000 euroluk evi noter, mimar mühendis, bankacı ve yalakası ile vatandaşa kazıklıyorlar. Adamın yalakası mileti dolandırmak için dolandırıcı emlakcı ile ile birlikte açışıyor. Yalakası her satıştan 5000 euro alıyor. Yalakaya yardım edenlerde 500-1000 euro alıyor. Adam tam bir emlakcı maskesine bürünmüş bir mafyadır.

----------

